
Ask HN: Does HN allow account deletions (under GDPR or otherwise)? - _hyn3
With the GDPR here, the &#x27;right to be forgotten&#x27;, and the repeated FB privacy flare-ups: will HN ever allow comment and account deletions?
======
thecodeboy
Send an email to hn@ycombinator.com

------
chatmasta
I really hope HN archives don't turn into a wasteland of [deleted] tags like
reddit.

When HN deletes a user manually, how does it handle deleting comments with
replies? Does it just mark the user as [deleted] and leave the content?

